# Kittens won't wean!!



## n_v_g11 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi,
I'd like some emergency advice.
I have a home to a female cat 7 or 8 weeks ago. We ended up calling her cat...
About a week after, we realised she was pregnant. She had her litter a week after that. 
I started weaning the kittens at 4 weeks, by smearing food into their mouths, which they licked off. Prior to this, they did not go near Cat when she was eating, not that she'd give them a chance anyway!
I've done the same thing everyday, I've removed Cat from the room and left them with some Mushy food and continued to smear it on their mouths, but not one kitten has shown any interest in eating food. They all still nurse fully. They are approaching 6 weeks old now and they just don't bother! 
I'm starting to worry, I've never dealt with a litter of kittens before.. this was a shock to say the least!! 
Any suggestions??
Thanks
Naomi


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Weaning is a process not an event and kittens wean themselves when they are ready. Can they see mum eating? Can they get to her food? What food are you giving mum?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
*Why* are U in such a driving hurry, OP?!... Will the kits be evicted if they don't wean themselves *IMMEDIATELY*? 
.
Most kittens wean themselves _gradually, _it's not a sudden cut-off, & they're usually on "solid foods only" by 10-WO... which, since *kittens should STAY with their mums & siblings for* *12 weeks* before leaving for their buyer's homes [or, if given away, their adoptive homes] is just fine. 
The 2-weeks post-weaning of social give-&-take with their littermates & mum, between 10 & 12-WO, is a very good thing; kittens who spend those 3 first months of their lives with their dam & sibs remain much-more cat tolerant & sociable than kittens who leave earlier.
.
.
Kittens who leave mum & sibs at 12-WO will remain more accepting of other cats for the rest of their lives - even if they go to a one-cat home & they are It, should their owners decide to get another cat some years later, their resident kitty will adapt to the newcomer better than they would have, if they did not GET those 12-wks of time with their birth family.
.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
I'd be feeding everyone - nursing mum & the entire litter - kitten-formula foods, AKA kitten diet, not "adult cat food" or "all ages" cat food.
.
.
.


----------



## n_v_g11 (Apr 3, 2008)

I see.. so I have nothing to worry about then.
No, I'm not a heartless cow!! Niether am I in "a hurry" to wean. I didn't think that it would happen over night, I knew it would be gradual, but it's the fact they are showing no interest at all! Like I say, I've never done this before, I'm going by what I've been told by the vet and the internet! And we don't plan on rehoming them until 12 weeks anyway. 
They drink water and lap absolutely fine! They chew on our fingers too. We feed mom wet and dry food, wet 3 times a day and dry is left for her to eat as and when she wants. I have been giving the kittens just wet food, kitten food that is. They have seen mom eating but have never attempted to eat any of hers. 
I have to separate mom and kittens when I try them with solid food, otherwise mom would just eat it all. 
I guess I'll just keep doing what I'm doing...


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I used to put a small amount of mashed chicken in warm water on a saucer, sit the kitten on my lap with the saucer in front and dip my finger in the food. You say the kittens will already accept the food from your finger. When they are happy to lick it from your finger in front of their mouths, gradually move your finger closer to the dish and they should follow it until your finger in in the saucer and usually they get the message and start to lap from the dish.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

If mum eats the food, put more down.
Mum may also like to be fed more than 3 times a day, raising kittens takes a lot out of them even though you've got dry down. 

The kittens may show more interest in raw than dry or tinned. 
Our kittens start on raw, eating off mums plate with no help needed. 

Great you're keeping the bubs til 12 weeks  I hope you'll also be neutering them before placement?


----------

